# 1st Good Beachfront Trout Water of the Season ?



## Swampstomper (Apr 19, 2010)

Just looked at the web cams from the beachfront. Flat surf and water looking good. North wind Tue and not supposed to blow hard till the end of the week.
Looks it,s time to give it a try.


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

I'm going down to the West End tomorrow for a couple of days. Will post up what I see.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Kicking myself for not going down there yesterday. Oh well there will be other times. I probably work the entire time on the camp and not get any fishing in anyway.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Mahi (Apr 24, 2016)

Headed to matagorda in the morning. I'll post a report.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

You're late. Lol. Been at it for a month. 

But yes, it looks great!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

I will say you better want it. Drove down from Houston about 4:30. Drove on the beach from AR 4-6. Some long lines out but no waders.No birds working. 

Crossed the bridge and tried to drive in by the water tower at Laguna San Luis but the road was washed out and too flooded for my Cherokee.

Did drive in by Sea Isle entrance and waded in. When I was waist deep they were hitting me in the face and they are quick and close together. No fun. Color change is visible but too far for me to try. Wind is shifting to the SE so I'm going back for another look about 7.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

How did it go

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Not the first. May 6th was the first good day and I limited with 13 trout all over 20". We landed 25 or more that day and I think that was the tail end of a good 2 or 3 day bite with good conditions.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Some solid trout there. Congrats


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Limit by 9am this morning.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

fishingtwo said:


> Limit by 9am this morning.


I'm hitting it in the morn. What did u throw?


----------

